

Ask HN: Where is statuspage.io's MMR now? - stevewilhelm

Last July, statuspage.io wrote a blog post entitled &#x27;5 Steps to $5,000 in Monthly Recurring Revenue&#x27; [1] and then followed it up a couple of months later with &#x27;Growing From $5,000 to $25,000 in MRR&#x27; [2].<p>Haven&#x27;t seen another MRR post since. Wondering if they made it to 100K MRR?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.statuspage.io&#x2F;5-steps-to-5000-in-monthly-recurring-revenue
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.statuspage.io&#x2F;growing-from-5000-to-25000-in-mrr
======
anonfunction
You might also consider asking on quora.

